# MXD - Matrix Gold



## Trader Paul (27 February 2010)

Hi folks,

MXD ..... proposed listing date: 09 04 2010

Our astroanalysis may throw some light on expected
market sentiment for MXD, as it progresses towards
listing and beyond:

       05032010 ... positive spotlight on MXD

  09-10032010 ... positive news expected here

      14032010 ... expecting some big finance news
                        though it may not be all positive???

      25032010 ... negative news expected

  02-05042010 ... negative spotlight on MXD            

After proposed listing on 09042010:

       12042010 ... minor and positive cycle

  19-29042010 ... minor and negative time cycle in play

  05-07052010 ... minor and positive light on MXD,
                        as 3 time cycles may trigger a
                        trading roller coaster ride.

       31052010 ... minor and positive news expected here

       01062010 ... significant and positive time cycle

  04-07062010 ... minor cycle

      18062010 ... minor news expected

      28062010 ... minor cycle

      02072010 ... significant and positive news, as
                        2 time cycles come together

  06-07072010 ... positive and major spotlight on MXD

More later ... 

have a great weekend

     paul



=====


----------

